# Reading an Ontario Title Search



## zaireeka (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi, can anyone explain what a "notice" means on a title search, value being $1 showing from the property owner and going to the mortgauge company? Also what does it mean when an individual was deleted from the charge but then shows after the fact as a "postponement"?


----------

